# Mit VB6 Daten aus Registry Auslesen



## ProGamingx2 (15. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen

Also ich wollte mal wissen wie ich Daten aus einer Regestry auslesen kann, in VB6 geschrieben und wie ich dann das ausgelesene an eine Email schicken kann?

Danke für Antworten HaNsI189


----------



## DrSoong (15. April 2008)

Registry auslesen
E-Mail via Winsock senden


Der Doc!


----------



## Wessy (17. April 2008)

Problem nur beim Registry auslesen: du kannst mit dem Code keine Schlüssel auflisten und dann ja nur REG_SZ und REG_DWORD Variablen auslesen. Was ist mit den restlichen (gebräuchlichen) 7 ? Hab jetzt meinen Code nicht hier, schaue später zuhause nach. Dann kannst auch REG_MULTI_SZ's und REG_EXPAND_SZ's etc auslesen...


----------

